# Auctions



## RevoBuda

When's the next auction coming up!?!? I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## jarmilca

The first one is in Sarnia September 15th


September 15, 2012 Sarnia Aquarium Society - Fall auction

September 30, 2012 London Aquaria Society - Fall show & auction.

October 28, 2012 Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction

November 4, 2012 Peel Regional Aquarium Society - Fall auction


----------



## RevoBuda

Thanks! Looks like I need to attend Sarnia or London to get my fix... Anyone experience Sarnia or London who can tell me which of the two is worth attending over the other? Probably only going to be able to make it to 1.


----------



## Lee_D

Sarnia is a bit far for me. I'll have to wait for London. When is the Burlington Auction? Isn't it early september?

Lee


----------



## snaggle

bump first auction is tomorrow and DRAS is hosting the auction on Sunday at CRBE. http://www.reptilebreedersexpo.ca/schedule.html


----------



## bettaforu

Hamilton Auction held in Waterdown is next Saturday 22nd.

Its usually a good one with low prices on plants/fish. Goes to about 4+pm if there are a lot of bags. Been out of there once or twice though at 2pm.

Some things will of course go a bit higher, but overall you can get loads of stuff at prices you just can't buy anywhere else.

Im taking a s.......load of stuff


----------



## boun

DRAS was standing room only and we left just as quickly as we came. We enjoyed the London auction/show. There were not as many people there, but lots of goodies to good around. Our boys like to bid as well so tend to stick to those auctions that not as busy


----------



## Scotmando

*Don't Forget SCAAS Auction On Sunday, October 21st, 2012*

I went last fall to the St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society auction and picked up great stuff like 4x 23g Long (36"L) and quality fish for really good prices. I met Anna(Bettaforu) there and a few others.

It's also closer than London to the GTA.

St Catherines ............= 90k from Mississauga (401 & WC)
London (Dorchester) ...= 150k " "
Hamilton (Waterdown).= 40k " "

Enjoy, Scott


----------



## Scotmando

*AUCTION LIST THIS FALL*


September 15, 2012 SAS- Sarnia Aquarium Society - Fall auction

September 22, 2012 HDAS- Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - Fall auction

September 30, 2012 LAS- London Aquaria Society - Fall show & auction

October 21, 2012 SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction

October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction

November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction

ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah forgot about the St Catherines one, that was a good one! I got 2 of those tanks.


----------



## RevoBuda

Isn't there supposed to be one at the Direct Energy show during the Reptile auction tomorrow?


----------



## Scotmando

*Who's going?*

Be at the *London auction* this Sunday Sept 30, 2012 in Dorchester, ON



Scotmando said:


> *AUCTION LIST THIS FALL*
> 
> 
> September 15, 2012 SAS- Sarnia Aquarium Society - Fall auction
> 
> September 22, 2012 HDAS- Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - Fall auction
> 
> September 30, 2012 LAS- London Aquaria Society - Fall show & auction
> 
> October 21, 2012 SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction
> 
> October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction
> 
> November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction
> 
> ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


----------



## chriscro

do they have any SW stuff or is it mainly FW?


----------



## RevoBuda

I wish! Can't make it! Working.


----------



## Scotmando

chriscro said:


> do they have any SW stuff or is it mainly FW?


Last year at the KWAS Octoberfish they had salty stuff on the auction and a frag swap/sale

It's October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction. Check out their site.


----------



## Scotmando

At London auction & great variety! 

There's a guy here from Quebec with amazing fish. The auctioneers are saying they've never seen these at an auction before. Giant gouramis, rare killis, anomalochromis thomasi and more to come. 

I picked up a dz of belonesox belizanus fry (Pike live bearer). Never even heard of em. 

I love the London auction even more now!


----------



## Bantario

Going 
Two birds with one stone...


----------



## Scotmando

Plants were the deal today! Now, I've never seen some of the plants I bought today, except in books or the web.

Got some really cool fish too, like a pike livebearer (google it). And I picked up 3 blue-eyed albino pleco for a fair price. I got a book on shrimp also, which it the bible on Shrimps. Thank you to whoever brought it. Thank you, thank you!

*London auction people, you rock! Keep up the good work. By far the best auction this year for selection. I also like to see tanks over the usual 40g limit(or as long as you can carry). No limitations! Thank you.*

_It was certainly a buyers market with the low prices. Come on people, come out and bid._


----------



## Scotmando

*Who's going to the next Auctions?*

*UPCOMING AUCTION LIST*


October 21, 2012 SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction

October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction

November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction
_ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES_


----------



## Bantario

Going to the St kitts auction, doubtful for kwas, tooooo many family members live in the area


----------



## Scotmando

*Last two auctions this year in the GTA!*



*October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction & FRAG SWAP

[*]November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction*
_ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES_

*Who's going?*

SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction was great. Thanks SCAAS members.


----------



## Chromey

Does the Brampton Auction have Salty stuff?


----------



## Scotmando

Chromey said:


> Does the Brampton Auction have Salty stuff?


I don't think so. maybe a few pieces of salty hardware. Ask Egonsgirl, she's a member.

Somebody Picked up a $20 skimmer at the SCAAS auction. And there were a few other salty items I couldn't recognize going for real cheap.


----------



## razoredge

Hey Scott,
I'll be heading over to the KWAS auction. Hope to see you there!!



Scotmando said:


> *Last two auctions this year in the GTA!*
> 
> 
> 
> *October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction & FRAG SWAP
> 
> [*]November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction*
> _ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES_
> 
> *Who's going?*
> 
> SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction was great. Thanks SCAAS members.


----------



## snaggle

I am thinking of making the trek to Octoberfish. I have 6 tanks that need some breeding stock


----------



## RevoBuda

This will most likely be the last auction for me of the season so I am hoping to find what I need! I pray it's another great one!


----------



## Scotmando

*Last two auctions this year in the GTA!*



*October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction & FRAG SWAP

[*]November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction*
_ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES_

*Who's going?*


----------



## Scotmando

Prices all over the place @ KWAS Octoberfish. 

A trio of green swords went for $102. Holy Mackerel!!!!!!!! 

I got a male N brevis for $2. Deal of the day!

Northfin donated a lot if pellet foods. I got a few 250g bags. They're a new fish food company from Mississauga and I hear good things. I'll see how my Africans like it. 

I sold some plants and a few juvie cichlids.


----------



## Bantario

Scotmando said:


> Prices all over the place @ KWAS Octoberfish.
> 
> A trio of green swords went for $102. Holy Mackerel!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a male N brevis for $2. Deal of the day!
> 
> Northfin donated a lot if pellet foods. I got a few 250g bags. They're a new fish food company from Mississauga and I hear good things. I'll see how my Africans like it.
> 
> I sold some plants and a few juvie cichlids.


Sellers auction for sure, Barteri for 30$


----------



## RevoBuda

I felt that the prices were all over the place. I am happy with my purchases! I did have to rebag the discus I bought before the 2 hr Trek on my way home. I felt that was a fantastic option that they offered! I could not believe the way the seller packaged the poor guys. They seem to be doing well now that they are in my quarentine tank. 

I did upset one of the KWAS guys checking out the Discus that came late when it was on the table in queue before being Auctioned off... I'm not sure why he wasn't happy about that, but if items come late and I'm going to bid, I'm looking. Maybe a solution would be that late submissions must be pushed to later tables? This way it's also enticing for people to stay longer at the auction?

I dunno, didn't really want to disturb the guys, they put on a great show as usual. A little disappointed that some of the Rainbow guys didn't make it out this year. Seems to be a tough year for the rainbow crowd


----------



## boun

Ditto on about the prices being all over the place. While I was helping out with the registrations I had also help rebagged about a dozen bags. A couple of them were discus. Probably from the same seller. The KWAS gang did a great job with what resources they had.


----------



## Lee_D

I was quite surprised about those discus. They said they had water at the back of the room to repackage them. I thought discus needed RO water? Do they do fine in local water?

Lee


----------



## RevoBuda

Most discus will be fine if the water is aged. Discus are a leading to hardier than they get credit for.


----------



## bettaforu

I got a great deal on my CPO's...cost me a good buck but discovered this am my female is berried with a lot of eggs  worth the price!


----------



## Fishfur

Well, I'll be seeing my first auction at the Peel one.. at least it's close by, so I hope it will be a good one. Maybe next year I'll be able to get to some of the others. Sounds like there is lots to see, whether you get stuff or not.


----------



## razoredge

bettaforu said:


> I got a great deal on my CPO's...cost me a good buck but discovered this am my female is berried with a lot of eggs  worth the price!


I wished I could have stayed longer as I was also interested in the CPO's. I'm glad you got them! Maybe I can get some babies off of you later. Was there a lot of bidders for this one? I'm thinking of heading over to the Peel one this weekend as well?


----------



## Scotmando

*Last auction this year in the GTA!*

*
November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction[/SIZE]*

_ALL THE DETAILS IN LINK TO THEIR WEBSITE_

*Who's going?*


----------



## Jelly

I will be there.

This time I will be there without the kids!


----------



## UniqueTalent

For the PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club, it`s my first time so do i have to register or go to the auction and just bid


----------



## Scotmando

UniqueTalent said:


> For the PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club, it`s my first time so do i have to register or go to the auction and just bid


Just show up and register there.

You'll get a bidder card and your ready.

Good Luck.

See You there.

I'll have the white hat with HOL on it


----------



## boun

Since I have empty tanks sitting I will be there to restock


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I will be there. That will be my first auction, I'm very intrigued to see what is there.
I will not be selling anything on action, might get something 

I can bring live shrimps (golden yellow, painted fire red), plants, free daphnia or Mosura products with me if someone is interested to get them.


----------



## UniqueTalent

I have never been too one of the auctions before so my question is the auctions on November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club, How do i bid? do i just walk in and bid? or register? am i too late register? do you have to register?

Thanks in advance fellow members!


----------



## Fishlover_680

You go there on Nov 4. There would be a table at the entrance. You have to register there. They will then give you a paper plate with a number. When you want to bid for an item, you raise your plate. It you win the bid, somebody will deliver the item to you. At the end of the auction or when you are finished with bidding the things you want, just go to the register, tell them your number, they will let you know how much you owe in total and you paid them the money. You do not have to register before hand.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

UniqueTalent said:


> I have never been too one of the auctions before so my question is the auctions on November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club, How do i bid? do i just walk in and bid? or register? am i too late register? do you have to register?
> 
> Thanks in advance fellow members!


I have never been on such an even before, but I've found a great document that explains how action works: http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/forms/Rules.pdf

As I understand you have to register to selling and bidding.
Buyers form is here: http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/forms/buyers.pdf

I hope they will help.


----------



## Scotmando

Fishlover_680 said:


> You go there on Nov 4. There would be a table at the entrance. You have to register there. They will then give you a paper plate with a number. When you want to bid for an item, you raise your plate. It you win the bid, somebody will deliver the item to you. At the end of the auction or when you are finished with bidding the things you want, just go to the register, tell them your number, they will let you know how much you owe in total and you paid them the money. You do have to register before hand.


Simply put. Just show up and register there as a buyer. Auction starts at 10:00, show up anytime and come & go as you please.

I'll have the white hat with HOL on it. Come over & say HI.

Good Luck & have fun.


----------



## RevoBuda

Considering popping by for a couple hours in the morning. I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to come because of a work function, but I may be able. Fingers crossed I can make it happen.


----------



## UniqueTalent

Thanks for the help, also does anyone know what kind of stuff the sellers are selling? Common fish you seen before at a auction maybe? Fish accessories maybe? 

I'm new

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scotmando

*Last auction this year in the GTA!

And its in BRAMPTON!!!*

*November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction[/SIZE]*

_ALL THE DETAILS IN LINK TO THEIR WEBSITE_

*DON"T FORGET Time Change on Sunday at 2:00AM set your clocks back one hour.*

*Who's all going?*


----------



## Egonsgirl

Scott, I believe I will be therewith bells on, unless I get sick.


----------



## Scotmando

Egonsgirl said:


> Scott, I believe I will be therewith bells on, unless I get sick.


Think positive!

*DON"T FORGET Time Change on Sunday at 2:00AM set your clocks back one hour.*


----------



## Nomo

I'll be making the trip there tomorrow but most likely at a later time than right at the start. Hope to see everyone


----------



## df001

Usually there is a great mix of stuff, shrimp, livebearers, corydoras, apistos, plecos, cichlids,and a good assortment of plants, i havent been to this auction before, so i'm looking forward to it. What i found really helpful was to bring a notepad and make notes about the different lots, to keep from spending beyond what is reasonable, also observations about potential livestock purchases. As things may not be as evident later during the day as they are first thing.
And finally that everyone is really friendly, so if your not sure, ask questions, and as long as your reasonable you'll get lots of help.

Feel free to come say hithis goes for everyone)










UniqueTalent said:


> Thanks for the help, also does anyone know what kind of stuff the sellers are selling? Common fish you seen before at a auction maybe? Fish accessories maybe?
> 
> I'm new
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## UniqueTalent

Thank you cant wait, will be going for the first time


----------



## df001

Bored out of my tree waiting for the lots i want to bid on. Lots of livebearers, lots of plecos lots of cichlids.

Everyone seems to be in good humor, we'll see how things go as the day unfolds. Crazy high prices on some stuff, but that seems to be the norm.

Edit---
Got the angels i wanted!! . Now i just have to wait for charlies corydoras to come up!!


----------



## RevoBuda

I decided not to head down. After reading your post, I'm glad I didn't! Good luck anyhow, I hope you find something good!


----------



## matti2uude

I bought 3 rare C. Oiapoquensis for $51.


----------



## eatmysox

matti2uude said:


> I bought 3 rare C. Oiapoquensis for $51.


I wondered who got those. I stopped around 35


----------



## matti2uude

eatmysox said:


> I wondered who got those. I stopped around 35


I've wanted them for a while now, so I wasn't going to miss out on them. It helps the club too since they get 30%.


----------



## eatmysox

Yup I've picked up a pair of aphyosemion australe already.


----------



## loonie

I had to leave around noon since not much that interest me. Biddings on the high side for a start but it will drop as time passes, wish I could stay till the end. Alot of fish and stuff, crowded too. Good for those looking for a particular kind of fish, shrimps or plecos.


----------



## matti2uude

I just bought 3 more C. Oiapoquensis for $48 and my L-260 only sold for $17.


----------



## df001

Won 3rd prize on the raffle, a whole pile of northfin fishfood!! Got the corydoras i wanted. May grab 3 more...


----------



## matti2uude

df001 said:


> Won 3rd prize on the raffle, a whole pile of northfin fishfood!! Got the corydoras i wanted. May grab 3 more...


Which ones did you get? I was out smoking and missed it.


----------



## eatmysox

df001 said:


> Won 3rd prize on the raffle, a whole pile of northfin fishfood!! Got the corydoras i wanted. May grab 3 more...


Haha you must be sitting beside me


----------



## df001

Trio of corydoras weitzmani and trio of corydoras ehrhardti... We're waiting for one last lot, then were done.

Great to see everyone even though the feedback from the mic was a bit much.


----------



## df001

eatmysox said:


> Haha you must be sitting beside me


Say hello, im wearing a blue shirt w/ a poppy


----------



## Jelly

I sat there from 9-3 and didn't pick up a thing. 

I was sitting second row in the grey carolina hoodie.


----------



## loonie

Hey Matt/ Matti2uude, I did not know you were there, I could have say hello to you since I have not met you, remember I pick up some L333 when you were not home sometime back.


----------



## Scotmando

matti2uude said:


> I just bought 3 more C. Oiapoquensis for $48 and my L-260 only sold for $17.


I got your L-260 and its nice! 
Thanks for bringing it. 
I thought it would go for more too, you coulda used the money the way you were bidding! LOL


----------



## tf_fish

hi DF001 it was nice meeting you
tiberio


----------



## tf_fish

Hi scot I heard it will be one more auction in the next 2 weeks


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I've got a small group of nice *Long Fin Albino Cory (Cory Paleatus)*.










It was a breeding pair or red blood swordtails. There were very cool. However, someone else got them


----------



## Scotmando

tf_fish said:


> Hi scot I heard it will be one more auction in the next 2 weeks


I know, can you believe it. check out the link http://www.dras.ca/content.php

at the next DRAS General Meeting
7:30pm Tuesday November 13th
ANDERSON COLLEGIATE
400 Anderson St
Whitby, Ontario

Nice to see all the GTTAq members at the PRAC auction today.


----------



## chinamon

Scotmando said:


> I know, can you believe it. check out the link http://www.dras.ca/content.php
> 
> at the next DRAS General Meeting
> 7:30pm Tuesday November 13th
> ANDERSON COLLEGIATE
> 400 Anderson St
> Whitby, Ontario
> 
> Nice to see all the GTTAq members at the PRAC auction today.


ooohhh tommy was telling me about this tonight. its in the evening so lets hope i can make it my first auction. 

i got a bag of african ferns from today's auction and they are really nice.


----------



## tf_fish

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've got a small group of nice *Long Fin Albino Cory (Cory Paleatus)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a breeding pair or red blood swordtails. There were very cool. However, someone else got them


Hi it was me I got them for $16


----------



## Scotmando

I picked up a beautiful pair of Xiphophorus nexahualcoyotl or 'Nezzie' swords. 
I also got the only sexed pair of CPO or mexican dwarf crayfish at PRAC auction for a very reasonable price of $20.

All in all it was a fair auction for buyers and sellers alike. Prices were normal to slightly low.

I sold a lot of plants, and even put some Christmas moss on there.

*I really want to check out
The Giant Auction 

at their next DRAS General Meeting
7:30pm Tuesday November 13th
ANDERSON COLLEGIATE
400 Anderson St
Whitby, Ontario
http://www.dras.ca/content.php*

*Hope you all can make it!!! I'm sure going to try*


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey Scott, it was fun running with you....lol All you other GTA'ers which I did not get to meet.... (matti2uude- I missed your queen Ara.. I wanted to bid on it too....,df001 -so your the one that kept beating me to all the cories...lol there were some really nice ones hope you enjoy them). I probably brought your bag of goodies to you. I was helping out with the auction, as I am now an official member of PRAC. I won the first 50/50 draw, and had the 2nd winning ticket in my hands too, but gave it to the person who bought it for me. I got some black guppies, spixi snails, albino plecos, and ended up with a m/f pair of Procambarus clarkii -orange (which I thought were CPO's), and a self-cloning marmor krebs cray. Both are very awesome specimens even though I really wasn't wanting them. Don't know about the rest of you or the other auctions, as I only went to 2 others, but I really liked the way this auction had a running tab for you, and a final print out of your purchases. I enjoyed myself even with the severe headache.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Scotmando said:


> ...
> *I really want to check out
> The Giant Auction
> 
> at their next DRAS General Meeting
> 7:30pm Tuesday November 13th
> .....
> *


*

I can't imagine when this giant auction endы if it starts at 7:30pm *


----------



## loonie

This is one of the best auction PRAC had, the crowd was great and alot of items for sale. Congrats to all PRAC members involve to make this auction
such a success. Wish PRAC all the best for the future of the club.


----------



## fishead

I just want to thank all the GTA Aquaria members that showed up to support the Auction and help with running etc. Because of all of you it the auction was the best one PRAC has had in recent memory. This was my first year with helping with the Auction and we will iron out some of the rough spots that came up. Like the sound system, alittle more seating and hopefully more vendors with set ups. I hope everyone had a chance to talk to the guys from North Fin foods. 

Prices were solid until around table 14 then they dropped. But if a bag of fish/plants was of exceptional quality or rarely seen it still fetched a high price. So I hope all the sellers were happy. 

Thanks again everyone and see you next year at PRAC Auction.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Thank you loonie for your comments and best wishes.


----------



## Scotmando

Anyone go to the DRAS auction (Tonight) Tues Nov 13 in Whitby?

I couldn't make it. Was workin but Jones-ing all day!


----------



## Scotmando

Get Ready! The Spring Aquarium Auctions will be here soon!!!

*AUCTION LIST SPRING 2013*


Saturday, March 23, 2013 HDAS- Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction & Show*

Saturday April 6, 2013 BAS- Brant Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction & Show*

Sunday April 7, 2013 DRAS- Durham Region Aquarium Society - Spring Auction

Saturday April 13, 2013 SAS- Sarnia Aquarium Society - Spring Auction

Sunday May 5, 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - Spring Auction

ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


----------



## matti2uude

March 24 is the OVAS auction.


----------



## matti2uude

April 28 is the North Jersey auction. 
http://www.njas.net/documents/spring2013.pdf


----------



## Scotmando

Sunday February 17, 2013 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - Spring Auction


----------



## altcharacter

Anyone hear when the MAST auction is this year?


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> Anyone hear when the MAST auction is this year?


From the website;

April 10, 2013 Community Centre Annual Auction


----------



## Scotmando

Getting CLOSER! The Spring Aquarium Auctions will be here soon!!!

*GTA AUCTION LIST SPRING 2013*


Saturday, March 23, 2013 HDAS- Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction & Show*

Saturday April 6, 2013 BAS- Brant Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction & Show*

Sunday April 7, 2013 DRAS- Durham Region Aquarium Society - Spring Auction

Saturday April 13, 2013 SAS- Sarnia Aquarium Society - Spring Auction

Sunday May 5, 2013 (My fave last year!)LAS London Aquaria Society - Spring Auction

ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


----------

